

Ask HN: Organic Social media growth advices - martinbc

I recently hired a Community manager to work on the social presence of brainedpage.com. I&#x27;m not sure if we are doing right because his techniques are a bit &quot;manual&quot;.
======
sherm8n
Are you trying to grow your audience on Twitter? You have to be consistently
active on there. So that means logging in every hour, do some stuff to look
active and then doing it again in another hour. It's not rocket science. It
just takes a lot of god damn work.

There are tools like bufferapp.com or crowdbooster.com where you can queue up
a bunch of articles once. They then tweet out the articles for you throughout
the day. That will at least make you look like someone who shares content
consistently.

But of course if you have no followers there's nobody there to even read what
you're tweeting. So I would argue that building your initial audience is the
hardest part.

You mentioned organic growth, but a lot of established businesses do cheat in
some way. They'll pay $25 on eBay for 25K followers just to give it a nice
kick start. Having that audience really is powerful.

For those of us that want to do it the legit way, you can pay for Twitter Ads
to make you a "promoted" follower. Although, the conversion rates on those
aren't great.

I'm working on another non-manual legit method of growing your audience that I
think your community manager would love. Just check out my profile if you're
interested.

Let me know if you have any other questions about social media growth. I'm
happy to help.

~~~
martinbc
Thanks @sherm8n, great advice.

